# problem with leaves drooping



## tony8404 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am a bit pissed off right now.... I had four plants two turned out males.

I was in 2nd week of flower when one plant leaves turned yellow with dark spots... turns out it looks like root rot due to not enough oxygen in the dwc bucket I am using 3 gallon buckets.

Next thing I know I check the other plant and no root rot.. so I added some aquashield to the root rotted plant no help darn thing has every leaf dropping and it is dead. 

thought second plant no root rot suddenly dropy leaves!!!! 

Not sure if it is my 600w light or heat over 80 degrees!!!! 

Also I use dyna gro nutes... I could not find dyna gro mag pro so I bought the botaicare mag pro.. Could this be my problem ???

or is it not enough air ? this pump I have does 951 gallons an hour at 41 watts...

do I need another air pump ? I kept ph below 6.2 and 5.8...

I am confused now... luckily I took 4 clones 2 of each plant.. before I use them I want to fix my problem


----------



## Locked (Jun 25, 2015)

tony8404 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a bit pissed off right now.... I had four plants two turned out males.
> 
> ...




Proper PH range for Hydro is 5.5-6.1.  I would adjust it to the low end and let it slowly rise till it gets to 6.1 and readjust.    What is the temp in your DWC bucket?  I suspect your water temps are probably too high.  I am a Soil guy so not positive.


----------



## tony8404 (Jun 25, 2015)

don't have a thermometer for water right now. but the water is chilled or cold.. I have it on the basement cement floor and it is cold not even warm! doubt the water temp is prolem or else I would have had it sooner...


----------



## tony8404 (Jun 25, 2015)

I think my airstone was clogged and not enough air got to the roots or the light being 80 + ruined them both.. at least one bucket I know it was root rot for sure I can see and smell it..


----------



## Locked (Jun 25, 2015)

tony8404 said:


> I think my airstone was clogged and not enough air got to the roots or the light being 80 + ruined them both.. at least one bucket I know it was root rot for sure I can see and smell it..



80 degrees should not be a problem for an air temp. If your air stone was clogged that would definitely be a problem.


----------



## tony8404 (Jun 25, 2015)

that is it I am going to buy extra stones just in case this happens again I have something on the fly to replace instead of cleaning them!!!!


----------



## tony8404 (Jun 29, 2015)

Okay, update!

Both plants are dead. they are not coming back.

Turns out it was root rot on the one but the second I was not so much. yet it went downhill like the other yet half the time. the roots were not rot but air stone seemed fine.

Then I thought you know what I am gona get another pump for thirty this way I can get 951 gph to each of the two buckets on next try. 

this way if one clogs or two there are four, I could not miss that!

at least I had 6 clones and 5 have taken off!!!!! (first time too)

so I am going to take two and use them try another pump...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2015)

Good luck tony!


----------



## tony8404 (Jun 30, 2015)

thank you for that advice mebeafarmer!!!!

the guy at the store was no ******* help what so ever..  Really how many air pumps do I need to run that are 951gphy???


----------

